# Smoker an what you can do with it



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's one (yes I have several different ones!) of my smokers.









This is a drum smoker or in the business a UDS (ugly drum smoker), they are easy to build an relativly cheap to. They are simple to use an very efficient using little (usually about 1/3rd bag) charcoal.

I will be building another one of these in the very near future an if you folks er interested I'll post the build.

Some of the things you can make on a UDS are (but not limited to, only your imagination does that!):









Chicken quarters, brined and smoked with Maple chunks.









Spare Ribs.

















Smoked pork butt that we then canned. Oh, does this make some great meals! Also, great to store in the pantry. If you guys be interested in this let me know an I'll post how it was done.

















Canadian bacon made from pork loin.









These er some presentation chickens I did. Was two fold operation, entered them in a contest an they were sold for gifts to a special customer.

I also do sausages, several types of bacon and cheese, but that's a different smoker!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

So.... When's dinner?
It is making me drool all over my computer desk!

I have one that is almost like yours but it is a premade one. I have smoked almost everything on it and never thought to can up my pork or even the venison that I smoke, that would be just freaking incredible!:2thumb:
I have been using my poor broken branch from the apple tree (old tree in back yard that we don't spray) to smoke bacon and ribs and Vam(cured and smoked venison roasts, it is a lot like ham/pastrami mix) And it made the best Canadian peppered bacon ever.
Now next fall when I get my deer I am gonna cure and smoke more of it(like cram that smoker full) and then can it...
I can't wait to see the thread on making another drum smoker and of course if you post that you will have to make a thread on making sausage--I have been thinking about making sausage for a while now..


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW!!! I'm glad we're getting ready to eat. I'm REALLY hungry now. :2thumb:


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

Makin' my mouth drool, too. Think I'm gonna go get some of that smoked piggie out of the freezer, now.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

oldcoothillbilly...that is just awesome! Mouthwatering. I wish you lived on one side of me, bunker bob on the other, and emerald across the street. unclejoe and kyfarmer and the rest of you all in the same block!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

AAAAAHHHH. How sweet. 
With all our combined knowledge and talents, we could probably have quite a community.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> AAAAAHHHH. How sweet.
> With all our combined knowledge and talents, we could probably have quite a community.


We'd also all gain about 50 pounds!!!

Vegetarians ... eat your heart out!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a vegi lives cross the alley, likes to call the fire dept when I smoke. I fixed that with a bit of a bribe, but that's another story!:2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay...we just gotta know.

Didja bribe the fire dept. or the vegi neighbor?:ignore:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fire Dept. acourse! Amazin what some pulled pork, brisket an all the fixins can get ya!

She just don't complain no more!:surrender::ignore:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Dang, old Coot! Now I get hungry and start drooling just seeing your NAME on a thread! Pulled pork, brisket and all the fixins? Oh, Man! Is there a smiley icon that "drools"?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Please post the details and some pics when you build the next one. I'm interested in a couple recipies too. Everything looks great.


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't own a smoker. But I can get one that is built out of a 500 gallon tank on an old boat trailer. I try to borrow it at least twice a year. Once to smoke a pig, and once to smoke some venison and turkey.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump to go with the great looking bacon thread!:congrat:


----------

